# Classic Bicycle News



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 7, 2012)

Is there one more classic bicycle news coming out this year.


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 7, 2012)

i think 2  sept/oct  and  nov /dec


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't think I've received any since the double dose a while back--am I wrong? V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 8, 2012)

we haven't recv'd any since the double mailing either...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 8, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> we haven't recv'd any since the double mailing either...




Yes you all are correct missing sept.oct.nov. and dec.


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2012)

Wait, wait. I know how this story ends. "...eventually the all issues of the Classic Bicycle News were mailed to all who subscribed, and they lived happily ever after. (that is of course, until the next time)."


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Wait, wait. I know how this story ends. "...eventually the all issues of the Classic Bicycle News were mailed to all who subscribed, and they lived happily ever after. (that is of course, until the next time)."




Isn't there a Pirate and a Princess in the story somewhere?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2012)

No I think its a moose and a squirrel--right Dave?


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2012)

You're both right! If I remember correctly, just about everyone gets involved in this story.


----------



## vincev (Dec 8, 2012)

I dont subscribe so why  haven't I gotten a copy ever! Wheres mine?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 9, 2012)

How about a word from scott mccaskey!


----------



## sam (Dec 9, 2012)

Back to the Future---wasn't this the way the CABE started?
Is time travel real---I want a new areocycle!


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 18, 2012)

*Classic Bicycle News ?????????????*

no word yet



WES PINCHOT said:


> How about a word from scott mccaskey!


----------



## rhenning (Dec 19, 2012)

I was 1 of about 20 that had every issue of CABE when it was in paper.  The only thing nice about that is in the last paper issure is the listed the 20 of as a full time supporters.  You almost always never got them on time and then you would get 2 or 3 in a bunch.  Also to be honest the quality and number of pages generally went down hill from start to finish.  I was also a subscriber to a Newsletter put out by James Hurd and he still owes me $25 for the last issues I never recieved.  What you folks are complaining about is nothing new and there is little or nothing you can do about it.  People start magazines/news letters with the best of intentions but it is a much tougher business than most have ever imagined.  Schwinn for example couldn't even keep their Bike forum running and they were paying people to do it.  Roger


----------



## walter branche (Dec 19, 2012)

*Jim Hurd*

Good luck collecting that money, hes been dead over 10 years , ..Also it was his wife Tony Gordon who was publishing the newsletter .. chalk it up as a donation to a worthy cause ,,  If it bothers you ,let me know and I will try to make his debt good ,, I have a few items from the schwinn corporate headquarters ,,  a rubber stamp !!!,you can have .. walter branche


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 19, 2012)

*Jim hurd*

SPEAKING OF JIM HURD!
We lost Jim about eight years ago in December to a brain tumor. 
We owe him a lot of thanks for his contribution to the hobby.

First as the curator of the Schwinn family collection and
second as the man who started the Bicycle Museum of America
in Chicago in the early nineties.

Then the bicycle industry and the Schwinn family turned their
back on him and sold the family jewels.

Fortunately about 75% of the collection now resides in 
New Bremen, Ohio. It is worth the trip to see the new 
Bicycle Museum of America.

Wes Pinchot
Fender Doctor


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, again we are running late. Our intentions were since the last 2 issues were so late, we would space out the mailing time and send out the last 2 issues of the year in early December. Obviously that didn't happen. The last 2 issues for 2012 will be in mailboxes in the next 30 days, hopefully earlier. 

We apologize for our lack of timely schedule over the last year. Besides dealing with printer issues, life has just got in the way of putting out a timely newsletter. Therefore, 2012 will be the last year of Classic Bicycle News. I will continue selling previous issues and books, and have some new books that I am currently working on. Everybody has paid on a yearly basis, so our obligation will be complete to all subscribers.

We appreciate everybody's support over the last 4 years.

Thanks,

Scott
Classic Bicycle News

PS-As to the old CABE newsletter, that was the previous owner of theCABE. When I bought this website, the newsletter was already defunct.


----------



## walter branche (Dec 20, 2012)

*wanted complete set*

hi, is there a complete set available ?? thanks  wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the update Scott. I kinda figured this was it. I, for one, will miss the news letter. I fully understand trying to put out a product when challenged with a full time job, family, etc... All the best to you and yours for the holiday season. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 20, 2012)

*Sad Day*

Scott,

Really sorry to hear this is the end of CBN.  It is a great publication but understand on need to end it.  I emailed you about purchasing back issues.  Thank You for a great publication while it lasted and your dedication to this site & the hobby. It is & will continue to be greatly appreciated!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Scott and happy holiday


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2012)

Just a note, on what the Classic Bicycle News meant to one of our fellow enthusiasts.
When our friend Dirk Adams was in the hospital suffering from a terminal illness, I brought him all of my back issues of CBN.
I knew that in his condition, he couldn't read much, so I thought that those issues would be a perfect diversion from the grim reality that he was facing.
You should have seen his face light up, when he saw those pictures of the classic bikes on the covers of Classic Bicycle News. 

Thank's, to all of the contributors of the Classic Bicycle News. If nothing else, it brought a big smile to a dying mans face, and that my friends, is priceless!


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 20, 2012)

cyclingday ... that is a great story !!!  Thank you for sharing with us !!!  Am happy our work was of some benefit !!!
You sound like a treasured friend to Dirk Adams ................  Thank You !!!!!!!!!!

..... patric cafaro ... Classic Bicycle News ... THE SOUL SEARCHERS column.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear the demise of classic bike news.
It was good, while it lasted, a first class publication.
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## rhenning (Dec 21, 2012)

Wes I didn't mean to make my post about Jim Hurd sound like a complaint.  I kind of knew him from some interaction in the Chicago land bicycle community.  I was just stating a fact.  Jim was an honorable man and the money will neither make me or break me.  My point in my post was the problems with newsletters (bicycling magazines) is not new or unusual.  I could say the same thing about Bicycle Guide which was a good road bike magazine that publisher decided was not making enough money.  I renewed a subscription and got 1 new issue Bicycle Guide its last and then got issues of a 20 something mountain bike magazine I had no interest in.  I got no letter saying the Bicycle Guide was being stopped and offering a refund.  After a couple of phone calls I finally did get part of my money back.  It was to bad because Bicycle Guide was a good magazine.  I also quit my subscription o Bicycling Magazine when they went from a good informative bicycle magazine to a coffee table glitz magazine.  Roger


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 21, 2012)

Everyone in the hobby has experiences with bicycle news letters coming and going.
I have seen bicycle news letters come and go over the last 24 years and i too
have lost out on subscriptions that were not completed.
But, scott mccaskey is going to complete his obligation to all 
for the classic bicycle news subscriptions.
I only know of one remaining news letter and that it has been 
continually published since 1991. That is "newsletter by john",also known as "nbj".
If anyone wants more information, i would be glad to provide it.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 21, 2012)

Wheelmen newsletter and magazine have been published consistently since 1968 or so.  VCC in England too


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey,
i here scott mccaskey will be at the indianapolis show!
Maybe we can get an update on when the remaining issues
will be available?
Also, john polizzi of newsletter by john "nbj" will also
be there! That is the remaining newsletter covering the 
balloon tire bike hobby. He will be available for subscriptions.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 31, 2013)

*The last two issues of classic bicycle news?*

Has anyone rceived THE LAST TWO ISSUES OF CLASSIC BICYCLE NEWS?


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 31, 2013)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Has anyone rceived THE LAST TWO ISSUES OF CLASSIC BICYCLE NEWS?




Nope, not yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 31, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> Nope, not yet. Hopefully soon.




As long as you say there going out I can wait.

Nick.


----------



## aggiechad2005 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Ebook*

"Therefore, 2012 will be the last year of Classic Bicycle News. I will continue selling previous issues and books, and have some new books that I am currently working on."

Scott, 
     As the CBN comes to a close, what do you think the chances are creating a downloadable ebook to preserve the info for future generations? I would love to have them in .pdf on my iPad. You could charge a fee for a one time download.


----------



## sam (Feb 1, 2013)

Kinda wish Scott(and others)would give some thought to an on-line Bicycle magazine kinda like:
http://www.icenicam.ukfsn.org/index.html


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 1, 2013)

sam said:


> Kinda wish Scott(and others)would give some thought to an on-line Bicycle magazine kinda like:
> http://www.icenicam.ukfsn.org/index...ng, but it's just not in the cards right now.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 1, 2013)

You could make it like hemmings motor news online where there's an article daily or weekly on the site to read about but have to be subscribed to see or something along those lines.

Nick.



sm2501 said:


> sam said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda wish Scott(and others)would give some thought to an on-line Bicycle magazine kinda like:
> > http://www.icenicam.ukfsn.org/index...it's just not in the cards right now.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> You could make it like hemmings motor news online where there's an article daily or weekly on the site to read about but have to be subscribed to see or something along those lines.
> 
> Nick.
> 
> ...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 6, 2013)

*Newsletter by john (nbj)*

I SPOKE TO JOHN POLIZZI OF NEWSLETTER BY JOHN (NBJ), WHO HAS BEEN PUBLISHING A
BICYCLE NEWS LETTER ABOUT CLASSIC BALLOON TIRE BICYCLES FOR AROUND TWENTY YEARS.
HIS MIGHT BE THE LAST OF THE CLASSIC BALLOON TIRE BICYCLE LETTERS THAT ARE AVAILABLE
AND STILL PUBLISHING FOR THIS HOBBY.

HE SAID HE WOULD BE GLAD TO SEND A BACK ISSUE BY RETURN MAIL TO ANYONE FOR THEIR REVIEW 
WHO SENDS HIM THEIR NAME AND ADDRESS WITH $1. CASH. HE LISTS THE DATES AND PLACES FOR 
SHOWS AND SWAP MEETS SUBMITTED TO HIM FREE OF CHARGE. THE NEWS LETTER ALSO HAS INTERESTING ARTICLES ABOUT BALLOON TIRE BICYCLES AND COLLECTORS AS WELL AS RESULTS AND PICTURES OF BICYCLE SHOWS.

THAT INFO IS:
JOHN L. POLIZZI
NEWSLETTER BY JOHN
 5546 NORTHLAND rOAD
INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46228-2065
PHONE (317)-297-4755


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 6, 2013)

*Set of Classic Bicycle News*

Hi, does someone have a full set of back issues of Classic Bicycle News? I'm new to this site and would love to read PAPER copies of bike newsletters.
 I'm also going to call NBJ to see if he has all issues of his balloon tire newsletter for sale. 
 If anyone has a set for sale please *send me a PM!*


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 6, 2013)

The newsletters are hard for a true collector to give up.
Maybe the publishers will have back issues available for sale!


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> Hi, does someone have a full set of back issues of Classic Bicycle News? I'm new to this site and would love to read PAPER copies of bike newsletters.
> I'm also going to call NBJ to see if he has all issues of his balloon tire newsletter for sale.
> If anyone has a set for sale please *send me a PM!*




I do have all back issues available, and will keep them available as long as there is interest. I have 2009 through current. Each year runs $20.00. All 4 years for $75.00 including shipping.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 6, 2013)

I called John and he was happy to hear a 28 year old not only collects balloon tire bikes, but enjoys reading paper newsletters besides online reading (I LOVE this site!!!). He has 20 back issues.

 What are the CABE newsletters about (readers collections, fixing up bikes, do they cover all types of old bikes)? How many pages do most issues have? And how many issues per year were printed?
 If I understand correctly The CABE newsletter was taken over (bought out?) in 2008/2009? Are there issues going back before 2009?
Thank you


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 6, 2013)

*The cabe newsletters go back to the early nineties*

The cabe newsletters go back to the early nineties until about 2008+-
and was published by richard truett a newspaper journalist in florida.
He originally took the cabe out of print and put it on the internet.
I believe there were ten to twelve issues a year.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 6, 2013)

*The cabe newsletters go back to the early nineties*

I will revise that back to 2006+-


wes pinchot said:


> the cabe newsletters go back to the early nineties until about 2008+-
> and was published by richard truett a newspaper journalist in florida.
> He originally took the cabe out of print and put it on the internet.
> I believe there were ten to twelve issues a year.


----------

